# Ironbridge Power Station - Dec 12



## vmlopes (Dec 12, 2012)

So we have this little beast, not so much a permission visit to photograph but we were on the station anyway....., so these are all taken with the iPhone but will be up there again shortly before christmas with a DSLR and tripod this time 

So a little history


> Parliamentary approval for Ironbridge B Power Station was sought and granted in 1962. Construction began in 1963, with the aim to begin generating electricity in the station in 1967. Due to construction delays, some limited industrial action and the implementation of improvements that had been pioneered during the construction of similar stations using the new 500 MW generating units, Ironbridge B didn't begin feeding power into the National Grid until the 11 June 1969. Full capacity was not reached until the second 500 MW unit began generating in February 1970.
> 
> Project architect Alan Clark worked closely with landscape architect Kenneth Booth, in order to ensure that the station merged as seamlessly as possible into its natural surroundings.[1] In this respect, the power station is unique amongst British coal-fired stations. When viewed from Ironbridge, the surroundings of the station are hidden by wooded hills. The cooling towers were deliberately constructed using concrete to which a red pigment had been added, to blend with the colour of the local soil. This had cost £11,000 in the 1960s. The towers cannot be seen at all from the world famous landmark, The Iron Bridge. The station's single 205 m (673 ft) high chimney is fifth tallest chimney in the UK. It is the tallest structure in Shropshire, as well as being taller than Blackpool Tower and London's BT Tower.
> 
> ...



#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10






and a couple of that famous landmark down the road......


----------



## AlexanderJones (Dec 12, 2012)

Neat looking place!


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 12, 2012)

*Looks ACE this does!!*


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 12, 2012)

The 1st shot of the towers looks as though they have been photoshopped in. Great vantage point 

Cracking report and images mate. And that 18th century cast iron bridge is a marvel in itself


----------



## Stussy (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome shots for the Iphone, defo needs a revisit!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, fantastic pictures .


----------



## night crawler (Dec 12, 2012)

Well that has just given the iPhone users a master class, they will be hard pushed to get anting near as good. Brilliant work there.


----------



## mookster (Dec 12, 2012)

Bloody epic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 12, 2012)

Very interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2012)

Great report and cracking images! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks fellas, and those cooling towers do virtually blend into the gorge background, up there this weekend so will take the proper camera with me into the station


----------



## Alansworld (Dec 12, 2012)

As a BlackBerry user, I'm surprised and impressed with the quality of these pics!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 12, 2012)

Quality.........


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ace pics love old power stations


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, will be up there early in the new year with the DSLR as things have been put back...........so here's a a few more with the iPhone...


----------



## Woofem (Dec 19, 2012)

top work for an i-phone well done


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice. Had a tour of Drax earlier this year and they were quite clear on their photographic policy. 

M


----------



## danXX20 (Dec 24, 2012)

great shot s, looks an awesome place. the cooling tower reflected in the windows is my favourite


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you took these with an iPhone I'd love to see what you can do with an slr here, the pure scale of the place is immense!


----------



## wolfism (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting set of photos, fingers crossed you get back in for more.



ThenewMendoza said:


> Nice. Had a tour of Drax earlier this year and they were quite clear on their photographic policy.


If you have press credentials, I believe Drax Power can be a bit more accommodating.
http://www.hughpearman.com/articles5/drax.html
Now where did I put my NUJ card?


----------



## night crawler (Dec 27, 2012)

MrDan said:


> If you took these with an iPhone I'd love to see what you can do with an slr here, the pure scale of the place is immense!



Go look on Flickr


----------



## vmlopes (Dec 28, 2012)

wolfism said:


> Interesting set of photos, fingers crossed you get back in for more.
> 
> 
> If you have press credentials, I believe Drax Power can be a bit more accommodating.
> ...



I am due up to Drax in the new year (was up last month but not onto the boiler plant), but honestly don't like the turbine hall layout, rather see the turbines laid out symmetrically, not cocked at an angle.

Drax A is having a mahooosive amount of work done shortly to the burners and fuel delivery system so stay tuned.


----------



## MCrosbie (Dec 28, 2012)

Some cracking shots there! and for being taken on the Iphone as well! wouldn't mind a peep my self


----------

